# Problems after Service...



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Check back with the dealer. It's possible they forgot to plug something in all the way. But a BLINKING CEL is bad news! That indicates a misfire, and shut it off before something really gets damaged. Give the dealer a call. It should have warranty left, and since they're the last to touch it, they should be the ones figuring out what went wrong. Dealers hate comebacks, so they should have your car straightened out quickly.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

flashing CEL is an indication of misfiring exceeding the catalyst damage threshold... you will melt your catalyst if you drive the car and the CEL is flashing...


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

One known issue that might cause a check engine light happens if the tech fails to replace the oil fill cap correctly. If it's crooked it won't seal right and let air into the motor. That wouldn't account for the traction control message though.

I'd just take the car back and explain what's happened. Even if the CEL is not lit when you take it back the tech should be able to see the history of the codes. Let the dealer fix it, since he worked on it last.


----------



## Steve (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks! I figured it would be best to bring it back to the dealer, but I also wanted to see if anybody else had ever experienced this.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I have brought my car into the dealer for a suspension squeaking noise, and left with the squeaking PLUS a brake issue... sometimes they tinker when they don't know what the problem is, and they can sometimes make the problem worse.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

GM "Service-by-the-Numbers" = _"...fix ONE, screw-up TWO..."_


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Anyone ever hear of this site? It rates dealerships and it looks like a dealer could subscribe to it, but I found reviews of dealerships that didn't subscribe. It looks like they will act as an arbiter between the customer and the dealership if the dealership is a subscriber. 

DealerRater - Car Dealer Reviews, Car Dealer Directory, Vehicles For Sale, Vehicle Recalls 

Don't know how valid the information is, but it was something I stumbled across looking for something else. I was looking for a site that listed Chevy Cruze Dealer Service Training courses, but didn't hit on that.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

My car had some really bad sputtering type action going on the other day. I only run premium gas so I don't think it was the fuel. No check lights came on but the rpms dropped to about 500 or below in a constant pulsing action while I was stopped at a light. It went on for a few seconds until I let off the brakes then it stopped and all was normal. I'm thinking it may have been the transmission getting stuck somewhere in between neutral and D when it does it's neutral on stops feature. I'll have the dealer check next time I'm in if any codes came up hidden.


----------



## tbill (Dec 4, 2011)

fyi, trac light will come on with many check engine light issues, the pcm and ebcm work together during traction events to limit engine rpm and wheel speed, as a result, if the pcm see's an issue it disables the trac control to prevent further 'undesireable' driveability issues.


----------



## mike DeCharlotte (Jan 12, 2021)

Steve said:


> I had my 2011 LS in the shop at the Chevy dealer where I bought the car for some recall work and some general maintenance yesterday (oil change, tire rotation, air filter). Everything was fine in the 30-mile drive home, and another 90-mile trip yesterday.
> 
> This morning, when I started the car, it started shaking and sounded really rough when idle. The check engine light started blinking and the Service Traction Control message came on the message center. I haven't had any problems with the car before the service yesterday.
> 
> ...


I don't trust anybody, the last time I had recall work they replaced the cam cover for free, the next day my check engine light came on, and when I filled the tank up the starter cycled, but it didn't start, indicating fuel starvation. I suspect there may be sugar in my gas tank, clogging up the filter. then my ignition coil went bad, and I replaced it, it fixed the problem of the engine light flashing and the service StabiliTrak warning light, A bad coil could be your problem or a bad connection at the coil. I'm still getting some bad nocks from fuel starvation, and will first try to syphon all the gas out of the tank, and see if I can suck it out with a vacuum hose, but if that doesn't get the sediments out of the tank, will have to remove the tank clean it out, replace the pump because the filter is incorporated into the pump.


----------

